# Can't find "buy points"



## jim55 (Oct 7, 2008)

I can't seem to find "buy agr points" on the Amtrak.com websight. I even did a search. Anyone know where it is? Thanks, Jim


----------



## ralfp (Oct 7, 2008)

jim55 said:


> I can't seem to find "buy agr points" on the Amtrak.com websight. I even did a search. Anyone know where it is? Thanks, Jim


Points for you: https://buy.points.com/amtrak/index_buy.jsp

Points for someone else: https://buy.points.com/amtrak/index_gift.jsp

$0.0275/point, 500 point increments, maximum 10,000 points per account per calender year (maybe 10k self-purchase and 10k gift from someone else).


----------



## jim55 (Oct 7, 2008)

ralfp said:


> jim55 said:
> 
> 
> > I can't seem to find "buy agr points" on the Amtrak.com websight. I even did a search. Anyone know where it is? Thanks, Jim
> ...


Thanks, Jim


----------

